# Special Request log bench....



## tamtam (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone know requests this item?  This is what happened.  I had invited the villager to my camp, and made the item.  I "think" I forgot to put the bench out.  I then booted all villagers from the camp because I needed 2 particular essenses.  Last night I realized I forgot to put the red boot out (set it out and the camper was still there) yay! That's how I realized I had probably forgotten put out the log bench.

I've gone through all my contacts to try to find the log bench.  No luck.  Does that mean maybe I didn't forget?  Or does that mean once asked for it disappears from the friendship level graph, or once made?  Sorry, this is confusing. Just trying to figure out who requested the log bench so I can invite them again and make sure this has been completed.


----------



## allainah (Mar 20, 2018)

im pretty sure Drake the duck is the one who requests the log bench? 
you can invite him in again and complete the quest


----------



## tamtam (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you!  I'll do that as soon as I get home.  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------

